# Other Pets > Birds >  Some of the Parrots

## chip07

Titan




Titan plus my mothers macaw Max.


Kelly




Folger



Monkey




Loki

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (04-06-2018),_Ashley96_ (04-10-2018),Craiga 01453 (04-06-2018),dr del (04-28-2018),John1982 (04-09-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-28-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-27-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (04-06-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

You've got some absolutely beautiful birds!!!! Thanks for sharing.

----------

_chip07_ (04-09-2018)

----------


## chip07

> You've got some absolutely beautiful birds!!!! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks :Very Happy:  Sometimes being pretty is the only thing they have going for them hahaha

----------


## Ashley96

I love birds so much! I dont think I would/could ever own one but I love admiring them  Yours are beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Macaws, Conures, Amazon(s) and a Bare Eye Cockatoo? Great feathered family you have there!

----------


## artgecko

Great looking birds.  I could never own larger parrots... Even my budgies create too much of a mess and too much noise for me lol.  I'm more of a finch and canary person.   :Smile:   I've always loved how sun conures looked though...If they weren't so loud, I might just go for it lol.

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

> Great looking birds.  I could never own larger parrots... Even my budgies create too much of a mess and too much noise for me lol.  I'm more of a finch and canary person.    I've always loved how sun conures looked though...If they weren't so loud, I might just go for it lol.


Parrotlets have the personality of a large parrot in a "smaller than a budgie" body  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

Gorgeous birds. I want a pet Raven one day.

----------


## Sonny1318

Man those are spectacular, love birds unfortunately allergic to dander. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Aerries

OMG IS THAT AN AUSTRALIAN ECLECTUS?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Aerries

> OMG IS THAT AN AUSTRALIAN ECLECTUS?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahah nvm Im special 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Helonwheelz383

Very cool! Macaws are such beautiful birds. A lot of fun too. My mom has an Amazon Parrot. They are a lot of fun if you can stand the racket at times haha

----------

